# 2000 Blazer viper 5902 install help



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a 2000 chevy blazer and recently recieved the viper 5902 and am looking to install it myself but can't find an installation guide besides the crap one that comes with it. Any help with this would be grently appreciated


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) (18 Gauge wire) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 WHITE (+) (18-Gauge wire) See NOTE *4 IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) @ BCM, LIGHT BLUE Plug, See NOTE *1 
POWER LOCK LIGHT BLUE (TYPE A) @ BCM, BROWN Plug, See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK WHITE (TYPE A) @ BCM, BROWN Plug, See NOTE *1 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY (+) IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER See NOTE *2 @ BCM, See NOTE *1 26500_BLAZER_(-) NEGATIVE DOOR PIN ISOLATION CIRCUIT.pdf 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION WHITE (-), Requires #775 Relay @ UNDER DASH LIGHT 
TRUNK RELEASE BLACK (-) @ BCM, PURLPLE Plug, See NOTE *1 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH WHITE @ PCM, See NOTE *3 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE (+) @ GRAY SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL, in GRAY Harness. 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM LIGHT GREEN (-) @ BCM, PURPLE Plug, See NOTE *1 
ANTI-THEFT YELLOW (+), ORANGE/BLACK (-) and RED/WHITE (Not used) GM's PASSLOCK 2 System, these wires exit the Ignition Switch Tumbler together and are in the Main Ignition Switch Harness in the Column. 
NOTES 
NOTE *1 the BCM (Body Control Module) is located to the RIGHT of the Gas Pedal, attached to the Heater box. The BCM has 3 Plugs that face the Drivers side of the Vehicle. On the BCM is printed the colors of the 3 plugs, PURPLE, BLUE and BROWN.


NOTE *2 the DRIVERS DOOR is a TAN (-) PURPLE Plug, Pin B4 and the PASSENGER DOOR is a ORANGE (-) PURPLE Plug, Pin B2. The REAR DOORS and HATCH use the same wire a DARK BLUE/WHITE (-) LIGHT BLUE Plug, Pin B11. When connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM, use all 3 wires and DIODE ISOLATE, See DIAGRAM.


NOTE *3 the PCM (Powertrain Control Module) is located on the Passenger fender, on the 2.2L engine the WHITE wire is in a BLACK 80 Pin plug, Pin 10, on the 4.3L engine the WHITE wire is in a RED 32 Pin plug, Pin 20.


NOTE *4 IMPORTANT !!!!! this wire MUST BE CONNECTED as IGNITION #2 for REMOTE STARTING!!!!!!


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. i will be installing it tomorrow and will give an update on how it goes


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

i installed the alarm but for some reason the door lock and unlock doesn't lock or unlock the door. any ideas?


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

scratch that problem solved and everything works great just got to set the remote start. thanks for the wire info


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

got everything running good. except when the remote start activates it cranks the engine put never completly turns on. Any ideas anyone??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> IGNITION 2 WHITE (+) (18-Gauge wire) See NOTE *4 IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS


Seems you found the starter function but you may have missed the ignition.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cf29qa said:


> got everything running good. except when the remote start activates it cranks the engine put never completly turns on. Any ideas anyone??


That truck has a "PASS LOCK 2" system witch shuts off fuel and ignition, you did use a bypass module?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

use a PLJX bypass for that vehicle.


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help the module should be here any day.


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm having a bit of trouble install the glass break sensor and the proximity sensor. Any help would be appreciated. Probably simple just been having one of those days.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

doube check the manual, there should be a few spots for add-on sensors, usually orange and green if I recall.


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

okay here's the update.....sensors installed and functioning correctly...i installed the xpresskit PLJX


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

okay here's the update.....sensors installed and functioning correctly...i installed the xpresskit PLJX but the remote start still doesnt start the car.....i connected the wire from the bypass module to the (-)200mA STATUS OUTPUT...is that correct??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

no, follow the passlock 2 diagram in the install manual, all you are adapting to from the pljx is the starter connections on the remote starter. Follow the instructions to make the unit work after programming with the keys.


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

Blue pljx to yellow ignition harness. Violet pljx to starter. Pink pljx to ignition. Red to 12v. Black pljx to black ignition harness. Green pljx (vehicle key sense wire) not connected. And don't know where to connect brown pljx (ground when running status output from remote start). Any help on it this is correct cause it's still not turning over the engine. Thanks.


----------

